# Rafting for a newbie



## DoubleTap (Mar 8, 2009)

How does a whitewater newbie get started rafting? I've seen kayaking classes for beginners, and I'm considering those, but I'd like to learn rafting so I can take my wife and daughter along on trips. I don't see them ever being interested in kayaking, but I think we'd all enjoy raft trips. We're planning to take some guided trips this summer, but I'd like to learn to guide my own craft.

Also, any raft captains looking for a novice paddler this summer, let me know. I'll pay more than my share of expenses and do more than my share of the work.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

High Country River Rafters (HCRR) usually has a rookie training class followed by an on river day on the Upper C at Pumphouse.

High Country River Rafters - Home Page

The spring schedule should be posted soon.

That's how I got started.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Shameless plug:
If you're already planning on taking commercial trips, Holiday marked down their May 16th Yampa (Great Deals on Rafting Vacations with Holiday Expeditions). It's a beautiful river, and if you request me as a guide I'll get you on the oars and try to impart what little wisdom I have to offer.
--Dave


----------



## DoubleTap (Mar 8, 2009)

Dave,

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, my work schedule won't allow me a 5 day trip in May, but I really appreciate the offer. If you have any long weekend trips, let me know and I'll definitely try to make it.

Rob


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Honestly, if you've done a fair bit of kayaking and know how to read water, you can learn to row pretty quickly on your own. Not to take anything away from professional guides - it takes considerable skill to row Browns or the Royal Gorge; and you have to be damn good to guide the Upper Animas or Gore. 

But you're talking about mellow floating trips with the wife and kid (depending how old she is) - in your first year you're probably going to hit Ruby Horsethief, Domniguez on the Gunny, and some other Class I-II runs before going up to the Upper Colorado for Pumphouse, etc. Just take your time, learn from other oarsmen/women and don't bit off more than you can chew. If you can take a class, even better. 

The biggest issues are 1) swiftwater safety, which you presumably have a fair bit from kayaking, and 2) caring for your expensive investment (raft).


----------



## Teddy C (Jul 10, 2007)

I have been rafting since 95 and pretty much run Browns canyon every weekend in the summer. I might be willing to take you down on my boat and give you pointers and let you row the flat sections. If interested we can work out the details later. I will probably start rafting in late april depending on flows.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

*KODI Class...*

Campy at KODI rafting has a "Private Boater Awareness" class for two weekends in May which covers oar and paddle rigs, basic swift water rescue, etc.

I have heard good things about it and Campy seems like a nice knowledgable dude. My wife and I are signed up to be there this spring...

Check it out:

KODI RAFTING

Contact Campy for the full details...

-Cal


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

I raft as much as possible and my first run was on the pumphouse section of the upper colorado. It is still a favorite for beer floats and anyone is welcome.


----------



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

I am in the same boat. Ha ha.. Just got my first raft, a 14.5' Sotar bucket about 5 months ago. We float Alaska rivers each year, usually in the arctic. We use Ally pack canoes, but are getting into rafting. Contacted a white water guide at Nantahala Outdoors in the mountains of North Carolina (my home state) and they will give me and the wife private lessons with our oared raft. This was not advertised on their site, but when I contacted them, they were happy to help. Maybe contacting some white water outfitters/guides in your area would end the same. Like $300 per day, but it is personal instruction that will help me learn how to row our raft and it is close to home. I found the same thing you did, kayak this and that. Classes and one on one instruction, but nothing specific to rafting. Let alone rowing a raft. Email some outfitters in your area and see what you come up with. Also, got a book "Whitwater Rafting" from Amazon. Forget the author, maybe Jeff something, but it was printed in 1997 and has a yellow cover. Reason I say is there is a cheesy older book (green cover) by the same/similar title. Also on Amazon, I got a dvd "get wet" that is a good intro to rafting and white water.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Look for a raft guide training program with an outfitter that does weekend training if you can't take a week or two off work.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

danattherock said:


> Contacted a white water guide at Nantahala Outdoors in the mountains of North Carolina (my home state) and they will give me and the wife private lessons with our oared raft. This was not advertised on their site, but when I contacted them, they were happy to help. Maybe contacting some white water outfitters/guides in your area would end the same. Like $300 per day, but it is personal instruction that will help me learn how to row our raft and it is close to home. I found the same thing you did, kayak this and that. Classes and one on one instruction, but nothing specific to rafting. Let alone rowing a raft.


For $300 a day I will gladly teach you how to row. I am a Guide Instructor with thousands of river miles everywhere from Alaska to the Grand Canyon to West Virginia.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

raftus said:


> For $300 a day I will gladly teach you how to row. I am a Guide Instructor with thousands of river miles everywhere from Alaska to the Grand Canyon to West Virginia.


I'll do it for $275! :wink:

And I'm real esperienced in the drinking and drinking while boating categories.


----------



## riverdoghenry (Nov 18, 2008)

As mentioned previously about jumping into a guide training program. All guide services have a training program. Here is one example of what to look for:

Colorado Summer Jobs | Guide Training | Raft Masters

FYI, you can pay for one of these courses and not become a guide.

Cheers!


----------



## DoubleTap (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey, Raftus, is that for 3 people? If so, I'm in. It costs us that much for a family of three to go rafting for a day anyway.

Thanks everybody for all the advice. Any other tips are also appreciated.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

DoubleTap said:


> Hey, Raftus, is that for 3 people? If so, I'm in. It costs us that much for a family of three to go rafting for a day anyway.
> 
> Thanks everybody for all the advice. Any other tips are also appreciated.


What no love here? I will bring my own. Really it's safe, and I got lotso practice. 

At least I am being honest.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

carvedog said:


> What no love here? I will bring my own. Really it's safe, and I got lotso practice.
> 
> At least I am being honest.


I think it's a "perceived value" thang. Shoulda gone for $350. Just a thought...


----------



## DoubleTap (Mar 8, 2009)

It's not the money, but the avatar that convinced me.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

DoubleTap said:


> It's not the money, but the avatar that convinced me.


Well color me wet. That is actually my daughter practicing dunking for her first river trip. ( in a hot tub ) 

Her first trip - Middle Fork at 3.4 feet when she was five. What a blast.

Just cuz he is not old and not fat is one thing. But look at him - he's drinking. 

Raftus will treat you right - I been trying to get him up here to boat with us for a coupla years.


----------



## DoubleTap (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't tell what that was. Actually, I am old and fat, so maybe we should talk. My 14 year old daughter will be along on my trips.


----------

